
Ask HN: Tools/services normally paid for but free for open source products? - Heliosmaster
Hi HN,
What are some cool tools that are normally paid but offer something free for open source projects?<p>Examples I have collected so far:<p>- Auth0 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;auth0.com&#x2F;pricing)<p>- GitLab (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;about.gitlab.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;06&#x2F;05&#x2F;gitlab-ultimate-and-gold-free-for-education-and-open-source&#x2F;)<p>- GitHub (possibly not current)<p>- 1password (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;1Password&#x2F;1password-teams-open-source)<p>What are other interesting &#x2F; good tools that are free for open source projects?
======
carmate383
[0] Jet Brains offer open source licenses for their products.

[0] -
[https://www.jetbrains.com/buy/opensource/](https://www.jetbrains.com/buy/opensource/)

